# magazine maintenance?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

I know weapon maintenance is a must, but what about your magazines? Do they need to be taken apart and cleaned?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

ghostman said:


> I know weapon maintenance is a must, but what about your magazines? Do they need to be taken apart and cleaned?


Yes, but not as often as the gun. Do not lubricate them as the oil will cause dirt and powder to stick. I find certain brands of metal magazines need it when new as they have a preservative that is a bit sticky and they function better with a cleaning before use. Use a cleaner, not a CLP.

This is generally a disadvantage in NJ to 15 round pinned magazines. You can find 10 rounders for most firearms, so go with those rather than a pinned 15 rounder. You can dismantle and clean the 10 rounder but a pinned 15 rounder will be sealed, making cleaning a PITA.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Iraq and or Afghanistan often back yard range no big deal Location, location, locacation
Very light CLP is outstanding it cures and leave a protective coating that both lubes and protects. CLP is most often used wrong 1 drop goes a long way.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just keep them clean. Light amount of cpl on the metal is sufficient If you keep some loaded, rotate them every so often to allow the springs to stretch back out and remain reliable..


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

https://www.usconcealedcarry.com/magazine-maintenance-and-reliability/


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes they do need to be maintained, a light coat of CLP on the exterior after a day of being handled at the range.
Every so often, they'll need to be inspected and wiped down, especially if they have been exposed to humid, rainy or damp/salty conditions to keep it from developing. 
If there is rust you waited too long.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Many of us have magazines that have fed thousands of rounds. I've yet to have one totally fail and require disposal. I probably inspect and clean more of my .22lr mags due to the dirtiness of the round. Others, I may inspect and hit it with a can of compressed air to clean any foreign objects. 

I have 1 firearm that has only seen high quality personal defense ammo and the mags are still factory clean and new looking. But I've probably shot less than 100 rounds per mag through that particular firearm. 

Obviously, if you are shooting in dirty, wet or adverse conditions, clean your mags. Preventative Maintenance is a good thing.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

ghostman said:


> I know weapon maintenance is a must, but what about your magazines? Do they need to be taken apart and cleaned?


I take mine apart and clean them every time I clean the gun that uses them. To me, they are an integral part of the firearm. Spare mags will also collect all kinds of grid, dust, etc. by just being handled at the range or sitting in a range bag.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I empty my duty magazines of ammo and clean them annually. They stay topped off and dusty the rest of the year. My H&K USP .45 never fails to go boom on demand.


----------

